# So I’m meeting with a Psychiatrists next Thursday:/



## april14 (Feb 29, 2012)

So I'm meeting with a Psychiatrists next Thursday (march 29th) and I have no idea what to expect. I just don't get it I can't talk to anyone why do I think ill be able to talk to a psychiatrists. People who went to a psychiatrists do you find it easier to talk to a psychiatrists then other people. What questions do they ask you (I've asked this question before but never really got a straight answer of actual questions they'll most likly ask?)


----------



## HackerZC (Jan 2, 2011)

They can be far easier to talk to (once you find one you like, and get to know/trust them). 
The first time you go will likely be a general Q&A type thing so they can assess you, figure out what your primary concerns are, what you expect to get out of seeing them, etc.

It's odd you're going to a psychiatrist and not seeing a therapist or someone else first though, especially if you're in the US. Psychiatrists usually deal with meds (almost exclusively), and often require you to see a therapist in addition to taking meds. So normally you'd see a therapist first and then they would recommend you to a psychiatrist. I mean unless this is the type who does meds and talk therapy.

Either way, this should help: http://knol.google.com/k/what-should-i-tell-my-therapist-and-psychiatrist#


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

When I went to the psychiatrist for the first time 5 months ago, he asked me what had brought me there? I answered that I thought I had social anxiety. He asked how long I had it, when I thought it started? What made me think I had it? If I just felt anxiety or if I felt depressed ever? If I ever had panic attacks? He asked me if I was going to therapy and with who and how long? 

Then he asked me if I had considered medication and explained the different types of medication. then asked if I was interested in trying them and what I could expect as possible side affects. I hope this helps. Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions. Good luck.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll probably go for my first sometime soon as well. I hope it's simple questions first :yes


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I find it easier to talk to professional people such as psychiatrists and therapists compared to everyday people or my family.

These are some of the questions my psychiatrists have asked me concerning SA and/or depression: 

- What has brought you here?
- Do you have suicidal thoughts / hurt yourself?
- Is your sleep disturbed or regular?
- Do you wash yourself regularly? (I was clean at the time, I was only asked this once out of a total of five times at different psychiatrists)
- For how long have you've been depressed/feeling down?
- For how long have you've been socially anxious? 
- Do you get anxious in other situations (have other phobias)?
- Do you have any friends?
- Do you have a drinking/drug problem?
- What are your goals in life?
- What are doing right now in your life (school/job etc)?
- What gives you joy in life?
- Do you feel like giving up on things that are tough but might help you in the long the run (such as therapy)?
- Is there any mental illness in your immediate or extended family?
- Do you feel that you have a functional family?
- Do you have any siblings? If so, what are doing right now?
- Were you happy during your childhood?


These are some of questions I remember being asked by different psychiatrists...


----------



## Marstew (Apr 1, 2013)

Voyager said:


> I find it easier to talk to professional people such as psychiatrists and therapists compared to everyday people or my family.
> 
> These are some of the questions my psychiatrists have asked me concerning SA and/or depression:
> 
> ...


I'm going to a psychiatrist today and if he asks me these questions I'm going to ball my eyes out. Sucks


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

so how was it ?

what did they ask , i too have to wait for an appointment . feel anxious about it.


----------



## liberateme (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a bad experience with a psychiatrist. I was asked a series of invasive questions and not helped one bit.

I don't want to discourage you from seeing someone that can potentially help you, but if you're just looking for someone to talk to then see a psychologist. Psychiatrists are more for prescribing drugs.


----------



## shorty28562 (Jul 7, 2008)

I went to my first app with a psychiatrist in 3 years yesterday. Im not sure I like her. I did a 1000 question intake form in the waiting room, talked to the nurse, then to the psyc. She spent maybe 15 min with me, put me on celexa and told me to come back in two weeks. Not sure if I should try another or what??


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

shorty28562 said:


> I went to my first app with a psychiatrist in 3 years yesterday. Im not sure I like her. I did a 1000 question intake form in the waiting room, talked to the nurse, then to the psyc. She spent maybe 15 min with me, put me on *celexa* and told me to come back in two weeks. Not sure if I should try another or what??


that is quick with the meds :blank


----------

